# Lasers de Juguete... como andan?



## mariano22 (Feb 7, 2010)

hola gente... les comento que me quiero hacer un laser audioritmico a partirde los lasers baratitos a pilas... pero... como andan? osea... necesitan alguna resistencia, que voltage usan.. cuidados...

gracias d antemano.. 

un saludo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 7, 2010)

Andan bien depende de lo que quieras, no necesitan y 3V


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 8, 2010)

Ya tienen una resistencia en una plaquetita adentro. Pero.. son muuuy poco potentes, yo te diría que compres por lo menos un módulo de 5mW que no son tan caros!


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

el tema Tomasito que en mi ciudad no los pude conseguir.. por eso voy a esta alternativa... pero eso del que me dices... como lo pido? osea... exactamente que seria? un laser de 5mw?

en que costo andan?


----------



## Tomasito (Feb 8, 2010)

Fijate en MercadoLibre y sitios similares que hay varios.

Buscalos como punteros laser o módulos laser.

Hay de 50mW verdes por algo de 150$. Uno de 5mW debe andar por los 10 dolares calculo.


Si no, si tenés Paypal, te recomiendo www.dealextreme.com


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

ajja... mira tomasito... no gastaria semejante $ en esos lasers... ademas que mi edad no me permite realizar dichas compras que dices...

gracias igual de todos modos....

Comentario: este laser del cual necesito es para armar un alser audio-ritmico similar al del amigo Rash... por eso deve ser todo barato...

un saludo y gracias por todo!


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=fernandoae#g/u
fijate mis videos, si te gusta te doy una mano.
O revisa esto que acá_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/192922/ _ahi subi algunos esquemas.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

gracias fernandoae!!! te comento que suelo mirar mucho el enlace de los equipos de iluminacion...

depaso tambien mire los videos... el "Laser Show DIY" es muy dificil de armar? es economico? descartando el laser mismo...

un saludo...

PD: si tienes el esquema de el laser show DIY pasame el enlace de donde esta... porque me suena haberlo visto en en post de equipos...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

Si, ahi estan pero no se en que pagina arranca, ademas yo tengo  configurado para ver 40 mensajes por pagina...
Ahora estoy probando otra idea que usa dos motores dc chicos 4 imanes y los dos espejos... si encuentro la revista subo fotos.
Y como decias mas arriba el laser es lo mas caro, por lo menos cuando uno hace algo casero creo yo.

Encontré la revista, te lo paso para que te des una idea, yo hice lo mismo pero en vez del sensor hall puse un iman y otro pegado al eje del motor junto con el espejo, con eso se mantiene en el lugar y cuando se lo alimenta con audio proveniente de un ampli se mueve, es sencillo pero funciona... cualquier duda que tengas escribime. Ah y con un laser rojo de los comunes se ve, pero con uno verde ni hablar, y no hace falta humo para que se vea el haz


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

hola fernandoae... estube viendo la revista... la verdad muy interesante... voy a tener que mirarlo con mucha paciencia ya que le pegue una miradita y no me parecio nada facil...

pero tengo una duda... este es exactamente el que armaste vos?? noo? el del video Laser Show parte 1

un saludo y gracias!

Edit: 

Estube revisando bien... y tenia pensado (que te parece esto?) un motor dc con un espejo y un tornillo salido para afuera... con un iman que lo atraiga.... luego... un circuito muy simple que uso mucho... un TIC31 conectado con base a la entrada de audio, emisor a masa y colector a el negativo del motor... el positivo del motor va directo....

De esta manera... cuando halla sonido... el motor recibirá corriente de forma irregular (por el sonido) y movera el espejo, que a su vez, sera atraido al sentido contrario por el iman..

se entiende un poco o esta mal?

Si hace falta.. ago un dibujo...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

Clarooo! algo asi es la idea. En vez de tornillos otro iman  y de ahi pones los dos motores en serie y a la salida de algun amplificador o el equipo, ojo, funciona con seguridad pero no te pases con el volumen


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

perfecto!!!! y los motores como los ubico?? osea en de que forma enfrentados, donde seria el lugar por donde salga el haz y donde coloco el laser....

por el tema d los motores... los voy a poner en serie.. pero igual con el Tip31.. es bien seguro...


----------



## bebeto (Feb 8, 2010)

Yo estoy interezado en realizarlo, es mas el otro dia fui a lo de un amigo que se dedica a iluminacion de eventos, y ya tengo una idea de como montar los espejos
Me falta decidirme que circuito montar para manejar los motores, la idea del iman y el audio me gustaron.

Una pregunta Fernando:
¿El efecto que conceguiste en los 3 videos en los que aparece tu mini show laser, lo conceguiste con ese metodo o utilizaste microcontroladores?


----------



## rofa (Feb 8, 2010)

hola fernando, que es lo que hace el motor teniendo el iman ahi? si podes ponete un video. me compre 2 lasers uno violeta y uno verde y ando queriendo armar algo. Un saludo.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

se ubican asi http://thebayseller.com/laser/galvo/GalvoMount.jpg
Uno mueve de forma vertical y el otro horizontal... los dos juntos hacen maravillas 

En los videos esos los usé directamente con el audio, y no eran dos motores como lo que propongo, eran con los cabezales de discos rigidos de pc... es practicamente lo mismo pero mucho mas chico( lo de los motores es mas chico eh) 

Rofa lo que hace el iman es mantener el espejo en una dirección y que el motor no gire, que se mueva un poco sin llegar a girar... una especie de "resorte magnetico" o magnetoresorte para que suene mas complejo jaja


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 8, 2010)

gracias fernando!!! ya entendi todo como es el tema... mañana me compro el laser y lo armo...

ya que tengo un solo dia para armarlo... devido a que necesito ponerlo junto a una parrilla de luces secuenciadas que arme...

no hay problema q sea con laser rojo? porque no pude conseguir otro color... ni verde...

un saludo a todos!


----------



## rofa (Feb 8, 2010)

Esta bien. Yo estaba tratando de armar algo con los discos rigidos. pero no tengo la torx de ese tamaño y no tube tiempo de ir a la ferreteria. yo tenia ganas de armar algun efecto que abra mucho. tipo tunel. tenes algo visto?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 8, 2010)

el efecto tipo tunel es el mas facil de lograr. un espejito pegado en la punta de un motor, de forma tal quede medio en angulo con respecto al motor, o sea, que no quede exactamente perpendicular

claro que para hacer el tunel solo necesitas un solo conjunto motor/espejo


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 8, 2010)

> no hay problema q sea con laser rojo? porque no pude conseguir otro color... ni verde...


 NINGUN problema, el verde se ve más porque el ojo es mas sensible a es color, pero uno rojo anda bien, lo pensas alimentar con pilas? 



> Esta bien. Yo estaba tratando de armar algo con los discos rigidos. pero no tengo la torx de ese tamaño y no tube tiempo de ir a la ferreteria. yo tenia ganas de armar algun efecto que abra mucho. tipo tunel. tenes algo visto?


:enfadado:TALADRO Y FUERZA BRUTA

Y como sugerencia para el efecto tunel que propone Z armate un oscilador con un 555 de frecuencia y ancho de pulso variable para que no sea un tunel aburrido, y que se vean entrecortado


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 9, 2010)

el efecto tunel entrecortado tiene un nombre especifico, pero no lo recuerdo ahora, pero si queda muuy bien


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 9, 2010)

Esto de lo que hablamos http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_Dg7PIzevI


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 9, 2010)

aaaah, que lindo el laser azul


----------



## Limbo (Feb 9, 2010)

Tengo muchas cosas que hacer antes, pero lo que esta claro es que éste, sera uno de mis proximos proyectos. Esta genial el efecto luminico.


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 9, 2010)

chee fernandoo.. el laser que voy a usar es exactamente el que esta en la foto de Z... es el mismo.... en un rato me voy a armarlo y a la tarde me voy a comprar el laser....

un saludo...


----------



## rofa (Feb 9, 2010)

Hola Z, con un solo motor va a hacer un circulo solamente medio aburrido. El efecto que queria lograr es que barra mucho, a ver como explicar, no me importa lo que proyecto sobre la pared. Me importa como se vea cuando sale. algo asi por ejemplo.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 10, 2010)

rofa dijo:


> Hola Z, con un solo motor va a hacer un circulo solamente medio aburrido. El efecto que queria lograr es que barra mucho, a ver como explicar, no me importa lo que proyecto sobre la pared. Me importa como se vea cuando sale.


 
bueno, vos dijiste tipo tunel, el tunel es lo qeu te puso fernandoae.

para hacer eso que vos pones debes de pegar dos espejos por sus contracaras, y el eje a uno de los cantos, de manera tal que el laser pegue en uno de los espejos y al girar pegue en el otro. tambien se puede hace, y es mas efectivo, si pegas espejos en las caras de un bulo, tenes mas espejo, por ende la linea esa se ve mas pareja, y a la vez te sirve de guia para que todos los espejos tengan el mismo angulo. eso si, siempre debe de estar centrado y bien balanceado. desgraciadamente de esto que te digo no encontre foto y se ande esta el mio

saludos


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 12, 2010)

de acuerdo con la foto que publico zeta del efecto tunel, tienen un diagrama de el ya que quiero montarlo mas lo propuesto del 555? tengo un laser rojo q usa pilas, como haria para eliminarselas y ponerlo directo?


----------



## rofa (Feb 12, 2010)

De esto no estoy seguro, pero creo que nesesitas si o si una fuente de 3v, para el laser.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 12, 2010)

mas efectivo qeu una fuente de 3 v es una fuente de corriente con un lm317, los laser se queman con muy poca sobretension

saludos


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 12, 2010)

ah ok si estoy de acuerdo con la fuente de 3 volt, ahora tendran el diagrama para ver si o armo?


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 12, 2010)

Fuente de de 3V:
http://www.unicrom.com/cir_fuenteconlm317T.asp
Pero no hace falta, con este circuito y dos  diodos en serie se soluciona http://www.bajanchameleon.com/ne555.gif


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 12, 2010)

ok. perfecto, eso es para darle un efecto no aburrido  al giro de los motores cierto?. Ahora , quiero implemetar el circuito que esta en el mensaje 18 que se ve en la foto, pero necesito el diagrama y los componentes que voy a usar.


----------



## bebeto (Feb 12, 2010)

Estoy trabajando en un gabinete para contener nuestro "juguetito" de una forma lo mas profecional posible, ya que por el momento no tengo tiempo para elavorar circuitos ya que hay algunos en cola... 
 En estos dias subo el archivo en Acad y en .Jpeg por si alguno no tiene Acad

Se van a admitir criticas en el diseño, que va a ser solo exterior ya que cada uno vera que circuito utiliza para manejar el efecto. Sería "al cuete" que diseñe el interior si todos vamos a usar uno diferente.

Saludos pronto tendran noticias


----------



## rofa (Feb 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias bebeto esto me biene genial, siempre todos mis proyectos terminan adentro de un bowl. Un saludo.


----------



## bebeto (Feb 13, 2010)

Bueno ahi les dejo el formato que me parecio mas profecional, ya que lo he visto en varias fiestas..

Suerte con sus shows laser


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 13, 2010)

che bebbeto el Jpeg no lo pude hacer andar... son fotos? no las podes poner directamente en el post?


----------



## bebeto (Feb 13, 2010)

que raro que no hallas podido...

Lamentablemente no puedo son exesivamente pesadas las imagenes =/


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2010)

"ok. perfecto, eso es para darle un efecto no aburrido al giro de los motores cierto?"
Es para que el laser prenda y apague, solo eso.

" Ahora , quiero implemetar el circuito que esta en el mensaje 18 que se ve en la foto, pero necesito el diagrama y los componentes que voy a usar"
Eso es un ESPIROGRAFO, se puede hacer incluso sin circuitos, conectas los motores directamente a la alimentación.

No mezclemos las cosas  hay 3 ideas:

El túnel: que es el motor con el espejo y el láser de frente.

El spirografo: es el de los dos motores (pueden ser 3 para que tenga mas figuras). Mensaje 18

Los "galvos": es el de los motores con los imanes, si buscan en google van a encontrar ideas muy buenas y algunas con realimentación capacitiva... que son técnicas que se usan para aumentar la precisión y la velocidad en el trazado de figuras. No es fácil, tampoco imposible... pero para lo que queremos acá es mucho


----------



## bebeto (Feb 13, 2010)

bebeto dijo:


> que raro que no hallas podido...
> 
> Lamentablemente no puedo son exesivamente pesadas las imagenes =/


 
Pd:  cambié el formato a .bmp


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 13, 2010)

BMP ocupa muchisimo mas que el JPG...


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 13, 2010)

che ahora me voy a fijAR bien.. porque no tengo registrado el winzip y con el winrar no me deja abrirlo... cuando pueda registrar el zip veo d poder abrirlo


----------



## bebeto (Feb 13, 2010)

Asi es pero en formato Jpeg no lo podian ver... =/ ahora se puede?


----------



## mariano22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ai los pude ver... tan muy buenoo el diseño....


----------



## rofa (Feb 13, 2010)

Muchas gracias, esta muy bueno el diseño. !


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 13, 2010)

estas son las imagenes, pasadas a jpeg y reducidas de tamaño para el foro, click en la barra sobre la imagen para verlas grandes y leer las medidas





saludos


----------



## bebeto (Feb 13, 2010)

Gracias zeta... 

Espero que les guste el diseño son libres de usarlo modificarlo y subir las modificaciones, yo lo saque de un efecto laser de un amigo ( comprado ) las medidas no son las originales, sos esas porque me parecieron las mas comodas para trabajar dentro de el...

Suerte


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 16, 2010)

Amigo fernandoe estuve viendo yus videos sobre lo de los laser  me llamo la atencion el q se llama LASER SHOW DIY, las 3 partes, me podrias explicar como lo hiciste si no es mucha molestia, ya tengo  los accesorios, bueno el laser rojo, se ya como alimentarlo con los 3 volt con el lm317 y demas pero no tengo idea de como realizarlo, gracias


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 16, 2010)

Lo de ese láser está explicado en detalle en este tema, es algo como esto:
http://micah.navi.cx/2008/07/hard-disk-laser-scanner-at-ilda-4k/


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 16, 2010)

bueno esta algo complicado entenderlo, sin embargo otro video que vi tuyo pude deducir como mas o menos se hace, tengo la idea. de todas maneras muchas gracias...


----------



## bebeto (Feb 16, 2010)

Yo  a pesar de que dige que iva a esperar un poco, pero no aguante, y me arme un amplificador con el TDA2003, anda todo bien.. pero mara mi gusto noto que el motor se mueve muy poco...

Me podes tirar una soga fernando? porque entiendo que vos te habias armado uno con un amplificador...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2010)

@bebeto 				 una mano o una soga para colgarte porque no anda? JAJA  

Con que señal estás alimentando el TDA?

@edjhr11 (que nick complicado che!) lo de los discos rigidos ya lo probé, anda bien, es una buena idea pero... hacete el de los motores con espejos e imanes que es lo mismo pero mucho mas compacto.


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

La señal proviene de la computadora... pero lo mueve casi nada.. osea que no "tiembla lo suficiente"

--------------------------------------------O-------------------------------------------------

EDIT: Problema solucionado... Era un capacitor que tenia resina entre sus pines y por lo visto afectaba a la señal ya que una vez que la quite... perfecto...

Solo queda hacer lo mas importante, ir a una vidrieria y perid recortes de espejosy adaptarlos al eje del motor, por ultimo armar el gabinete y disfrutar

EDIT2: Para los que les gustó el gabinete y piensan hacerlo: las medidas estan en mm (milimetros)


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2010)

"Solo queda hacer lo mas importante, ir a una vidrieria y pedir recortes de espejos  y adaptarlos al eje del motor, por ultimo armar el gabinete y disfrutar"
Yo lo que tengo es esas herramientas que vienen con una ruedita para marcar el vidrio y despues quebrarlo, son utiles. Preguntale al de la vidrieria si tiene espejos de superficie, son esos que tienen lo plateado arriba del vidrio
Algo asi pero al revés jeje http://curiosoperoinutil.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/Retrovisores1-s.jpg

Para el tema del gabinete yo voy a usar unas cajas que vienen para las termomagnéticas


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

Si si yo tambien tengo el lapiz para cortar vidrios jejeje salio 10 pesos pero... cumple su funcion ( por lo menos para el uso que le doy )

Dentro de poco con suerte tendran noticias de mi show laser...


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 17, 2010)

A ver si me entiendo lo del amplificador, se realiza para hacer mover los motores cierto, 2 motores. cualquier circuito que haga de 10w funcionaria, tengo ganas de usar el TDA2003, los motores son de 15v Dc.


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

Los motores que yo tengo son de 5.9V los que vienen en los DVD... tambien los hay en las lectoras/ grabadoras de cd-dvd, y estos brincan de lo lindo...

Igualmente voy a armarme un control de graves para comandar la sencibilidad... oveamente que va a ser en un lugar accesible.. el aparato colgado y el control junto a mi...


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 17, 2010)

ok tambien tengo de ese tipo de motores de lectores, mi pregunta es, para que no giren completamente los motores hay q ponerles un limite con algo q los tranque o que?, esta muy buena la idea del control

bebeto, no tienes un diagrama para realizar el aplificador, de antemano gracias!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2010)

los espejos superficiales no los pude conseguir por mas vueltas que le di, supuestamente si le despintas la pintura de atras a un espejo normal queda como superficial de ese lado, pero nunca probe.

soy el unico salame que se gasto 60 mangos en un corta vidrio??????????

saludos


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

Aca te dejo el amplificador: 

Amplificador TDA20XX

Aca el control de tonos (doy fe que funciona):

Control de tonos

Y por ultimo el metodo para que no giren como loco los motores:

Posicion de motores



zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> los espejos superficiales no los pude conseguir por mas vueltas que le di, supuestamente si le despintas la pintura de atras a un espejo normal queda como superficial de ese lado, pero nunca probe.
> 
> soy el unico salame que se gasto 60 mangos en un corta vidrio??????????
> 
> saludos


 

Jajaja no se si salame es el adjetivo correcto.. porque la verdad que el que tengo "corta vidrio" (cuando se le antoja) hay que tener suerte para que salga bien...

Otra cosa que se puede utilizar que acabo de ver que funciona es los discos de los discos duros justamente, ya que son espejados... si se dan maña para cortarlos... ahi tienen su espejo superficial... y como si fuese poco tienen para elegir de que lado lo ponen jejeje

suerte ...


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 17, 2010)

"para que no giren completamente los motores hay q ponerles un limite con algo q los tranque o que?"
Si,los imanes! no lo viste?  miralo. Ah es lo que puso BEBETO.

Si quieren un ajuste de sensibilidad se hace asi http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/LP-Wiring/pots.gif


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> "para que no giren completamente los motores hay q ponerles un limite con algo q los tranque o que?"
> Si,los imanes! no lo viste?  miralo. Ah es lo que puso BEBETO.
> 
> Si quieren un ajuste de sensibilidad se hace asi http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/LP-Wiring/pots.gif


 

Lo de tu metodo de ajuste de sensibilidad jejeje ya lo habia tenido en cuenta... pero me gustaria reforzar los graves ya que hacen que los motores se muevan y hay temas que no soy muy graves, por eso quiero controlar los graves ¿se entiende?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2010)

el tema con los platos de disco rigido es que se queme el metal al cortarlos, nunca corte uno, pero supongo que al cortarlos con algo asi como el dremel se debe de tener precauciones para que no se queme el metal y se quede manchado, cosa que no serviria para espejo

saludos


----------



## bebeto (Feb 17, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> el tema con los platos de disco rigido es que se queme el metal al cortarlos, nunca corte uno, pero supongo que al cortarlos con algo asi como el dremel se debe de tener precauciones para que no se queme el metal y se quede manchado, cosa que no serviria para espejo
> 
> saludos


 
Son realmente muy blandos... yo lo corte con una hoja de cierra si si una hoja sin mango ni nada..  jejeje no le di con el tramontina porque me mataban ....


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 17, 2010)

aah, mira vos, eso no lo sabia, nunca se me dio por cortar uno, tengo que ponerme a revolver para buscar un par de discos que tengo y ver si funcan bien o no, y les voy a hechar mano, me gusta el tema de los motores con iman, supongo que se podrian usar los mismos imanes de los hdd, aunque esos si que hacen fuerza, no se si sera medio excesivo

saludos


----------



## edjhr11 (Feb 17, 2010)

Sera que con un amplificador de 8 watt podre mover los motores? usarè el TDA2002


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 18, 2010)

Si, anda bien, aunque también depende de los motores... yo en su momento lo hice con un ampli de parlantes de pc y cuando busqué la hoja de datos era de 2x5w, con eso se movia bien.
Lo de usar los platos de HD es una buena idea pero tienen que estar sin rayas y DERECHOS, la menor torcedura y deforma el haz que da gusto! Ya me pasó


----------

